# Energy gels worth it?



## rainxman (Sep 18, 2013)

Why are energy gels so expensive? I understand supplements are expensive. I have spent thousands since I started bodybuilding a couple years ago but when considering the serving size and the relative content, energy gels are far more expensive than any other supplement I have, other than afterglow post workout (but that is simply due to Phosphatidylserine). 

Are energy gels worth it on long rides? 
What brands are recommended? (I only want to use the highest quality supplements if I do use them due to loose regulations on the supplement industry). 
Is there any place to buy high quality just the carbohydrate gel in bulk?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Worth it for what? Ease of use? Digestability? Convince? If you're just looking for mid ride fuel there are certainly cheaper ways, but Froome wasn't reaching for a ham sandwich when he bonked halfway up the mountain in last year's tour.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Energy gels are good for quick energy. I do not use them often but sometimes they are worth it for boost. Also do not find them terribly expensive especially by body building standards. I think AccelGel is my favorite but not a big difference. Surge is good too. For ease of use, I really like Power Bar Gel chews, the cola flavor. 

Btw, what is Phosphatidylserine?


----------



## rainxman (Sep 18, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> Energy gels are good for quick energy. I do not use them often but sometimes they are worth it for boost. Also do not find them terribly expensive especially by body building standards. I think AccelGel is my favorite but not a big difference. Surge is good too. For ease of use, I really like Power Bar Gel chews, the cola flavor.
> 
> Btw, what is Phosphatidylserine?


It is a supplement to counter cortisol effects to increase muscle gain. I am a hard gainer (when I am active I consume 6000-8000 calories a day). After I started using supplements, I saw crazy gains in such a short time. Prior to using supplements, I never saw increased in muscle mass, only strength.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rainxman said:


> It is a supplement to counter cortisol effects to increase muscle gain. I am a hard gainer (when I am active I consume 6000-8000 calories a day). After I started using supplements, I saw crazy gains in such a short time. Prior to using supplements, I never saw increased in muscle mass, only strength.


I think I would prefer the pre-supplement. Strength is good. Mass not so much for cycling. I used to bodybuild too though so I get it. Never competitive, but had strong legs, never got the upper body impressive. Think cyclingnis better for me.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

It depends upon your fueling strategy. I like to use gels as a supplement in my water bottles to give a bit of fuel, electrolytes, and a caffeine boost. In my other bottle I use a Hammer Nutrition Perpetum and will grab some pretzels and a banana for a century. It all depends upon whatn you want from the fuel source. Just keep in mind that 100 calories won't get you very far.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

You can certainly make the equivalent though not so much a gel (this is an advantage IMO gels are not that great). Look up recipes for homemade recipes, you can buy little hammer bottles or smaller and you can tweak to your own preferences. Gels are a great marketing success, I have then from when I pay to do organised rides but I never buy them, I do make up my own brew though, but I am not racing anyone. Just as you saw Froome using a well timed packet gel for the cameras, you saw others drinking coke.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

rainxman said:


> It is a supplement to counter cortisol effects to increase muscle gain. .


Phosphatidylserine doesn't seem to work to block cortisol according to clinical trials.

"A decrease in exercise-induced cortisol has been noted with the bovine cortex sourced PS only, soy based supplements (which are usually the only ones sold now due to fear of Creutzfeldt–Jakob disease) have been shown to have outright no effect at doses up to 750mg" Phosphatidylserine - Scientific Review on Usage, Dosage, Side Effects | Examine.com

and if you read the work of Phillips SM, unless you have disease state or are in chronic negative energy balance (which I highly doubt if you were really eating 6k kcal) the effects of cortisol on muscle growth are negligible.

On this topic (carbs / supplements) they are great for convenience when needed, but as others have said, you can either use real food or make your own.

What is your goal?


----------



## rainxman (Sep 18, 2013)

sdeeer said:


> and if you read the work of Phillips SM, unless you have disease state or are in chronic negative energy balance (which I highly doubt if you were really eating 6k kcal) the effects of cortisol on muscle growth are negligible.
> 
> On this topic (carbs / supplements) they are great for convenience when needed, but as others have said, you can either use real food or make your own.
> 
> What is your goal?


I read some trials stating 800mg was the minimal to see real effects. I would like to see their design and analysis of the raw data myself, being a statistician, but I take it anyways since it has been shown to improve memory. 

I am very active. I can run from 80 to 150 miles a week at an intense rate. Ask any high mileage runner and they will tell you they are always hungry. I am slowly decreasing my running and moving to cycling to save my knees (I have been getting pretty bad pain in my knees from sprinting). Yes, I body build too, which is stunted by running, but I do not want to sacrifice cardio performance for size. 

My goals would eventually be able to race at an amateur level.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

rainxman said:


> Why are energy gels so expensive? I understand supplements are expensive. I have spent thousands since I started bodybuilding a couple years ago but when considering the serving size and the relative content, energy gels are far more expensive than any other supplement I have, other than afterglow post workout (but that is simply due to Phosphatidylserine).
> 
> Are energy gels worth it on long rides?
> What brands are recommended? (I only want to use the highest quality supplements if I do use them due to loose regulations on the supplement industry).
> Is there any place to buy high quality just the carbohydrate gel in bulk?


You'll have to experiment to see what works for you.

A lot of the energy gels uses Maltodextrin as its primary energy source.

Honey Stinger gels uses Honey as its carb source.

For me... I don't use gels. I just find that they don't work for me. I prefer solid food sources, which varies from actual food to clif bars, bonk bars, fig newtons, etc.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

What is everyones thoughts on honey. It is fairly inexpensive and it is natures gift from the Gods.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Gels are for racing, you get enough juice out of one for 45 minutes of solid action. They are pretty much just sugar designed to be easy to digest when you are redlining. At about a dollar a pop I guess they are worth it. I make my own also, and it's definitely cheaper but not as stupid convenient.

For longer endurance rides, I prefer food to gels.

Honey doesn't work for racing, as it makes me cramp like crazy. But I'll eat it with peanut butter for rides over 3-4 hours.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

They're worth exactly what you're willing to pay for them. I like my big box of sport beans for the convenience of being able to toss a couple packs in my pocket on the way out the door. Comes out slightly more than $1 a pack. But I'm also not putting in long miles like some of the riders here. 2 to 3 packs for a 60 mile ride is just fine for me. Also, it's an excuse to eat candy.

A guy I used to ride with would make a couple 1-slice PB&Js and throw them in plastic baggies and eat them on the run. Way less than $1 a pop.

I'm also not a big fan of honey as I get queasy for about 10 minutes after a mouthful. Others have no problem. It's cheap enough to experiment with, though.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Energy gels are expensive. But I always ride with 1-2 of them in my jersey pocket. I seldom use them, but are definitely a lifesaver when you need them.


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

tednugent said:


> You'll have to experiment to see what works for you.
> 
> A lot of the energy gels uses Maltodextrin as its primary energy source.
> 
> ...


I got tired of buying expensive gels and the packages seem like such a waste. So I now make my own mixture. I use the Hammer flask and put a mix of Maltodextrin, which I buy at GNC in bulk, and I add some palmagranite juice and a few pinches of salt.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

BTW... occasionally, I'll chug a Hammer Gel, only the Apple-Cinnamon, because it tastes like Apple Pie filling... as a reward after a good ride.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

tednugent said:


> BTW... occasionally, I'll chug a Hammer Gel, only the Apple-Cinnamon, because it tastes like Apple Pie filling... as a reward after a good ride.


I also really like that flavor, and it's the only hammer gel flavor I do like.


----------



## StarTrekBiker (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been using the Cliff Shot gels. Personally, I think they are worth it. On a 2 hour ride, I'll take 1 or 2 with me. The cliff shots come if various flavors, and some flavors come with caffeine. (I use non-caffeinated). They do not contain any other "supplements". Basically just sugar (in various forms such as maltodextrin), some sodium/potassium, and plus or minus caffeine. Easy to eat quickly. You can eat one much faster than a banana. Doesn't require chewing. Easy to swallow. They do taste really sweet so I usually wash it down with some water.

Cons: They make a sticky mess if you are not careful. And you are left with an empty package that you have to dispose of assuming you are not a litterbug.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

They certainly help. Basic nutrition backs it up, and that doesn't lie. Anecdotally, I've used energy 'gels' (see below) and have felt way better versus other time when I haven't had the gels, especially later in the ride. Also, helps your mood (I get crabby when my sugars get low).

I recommend making your own gels.

I bought a GoToob (3oz) from REI and put in two liquid tablespoons of honey, 1 tablespoon of maltodextrin (buy bulk from Amazon or other site). That gives a good balance of high and low Glycemic Index sugars (energy lasts longer, if we're going to oversimplify the concept).

Mix the ingredients with a fork in a bowl before, then heat it in the microwave for 5 seconds to make it liquid enough to poor into the tube.

Costs like 15 cents for 3 oz, which is about a 2.5 hr ride (gel every 40 minutes).

Make sure to bring lots of watah.

Funny enough, I was looking for an REI link b/c I didn't know the exact name of the tube I used. And guess what came up? An instructable to the exact same recipe (ratio varies, and she adds some flavoring, etc)! I came up with mine totally on my own, by looking at nutrition facts for Gatorade Prime and calculating, but it's cool to see her doing the exact same recipe! purl=http://www.instructables.com/id/Energy-Gel/]link[/url]


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I suck back a Gu energy gel before my morning rides into work (40km). I don't eat breakfast before I go so they are a life saver and do the trick for the ride.


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

Energy gels worth it ? For me yes. Expensive ? Depends on how you qualify expensive. I have no set preference for any particular flavor or brand so I usually bulk purchase my gels a couple of times a year, either through my LBS or online. Most gels retails for $1.25-2.00 per serving though if you purchase in bulk (12-24 count) the price point drops 20-25%. It's not unusually to find gels for under $1.00 with free shipping and no tax. We have a somewhat local outdoor sporting goods store here in NJ and every month they send out a coupon good for 25% off every $100.00 purchase and they carry a wide array of nutritional options.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

As a diabetic I Always ride with a flask of gel. If I misjudge insulin coverage and find myself suffering an extreme low BG during a ride, nothing that I have tried brings me back as fast as a good hit of a gel.

I used to use Carb-Boom but since that seems to have gone the way of the dodo I have switched to Hammer Gel. A 22 oz. jug used for emergencies lasts a good bit.
And if I find my BG going crazy low while out on a ride, Damn the cost.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

velodog said:


> As a diabetic I Always ride with a flask of gel. If I misjudge insulin coverage and find myself suffering an extreme low BG during a ride, nothing that I have tried brings me back as fast as a good hit of a gel.
> 
> I used to use Carb-Boom but since that seems to have gone the way of the dodo I have switched to Hammer Gel. A 22 oz. jug used for emergencies lasts a good bit.
> And if I find my BG going crazy low while out on a ride, Damn the cost.


You bring a 22 oz. jug of gel on your rides?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

TehYoyo said:


> You bring a 22 oz. jug of gel on your rides?


Yeah, ain't no big deal.

Oh, wait, you must have missed the part about a flask.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

velodog said:


> Yeah, ain't no big deal.
> 
> Oh, wait, you must have missed the part about a flask.
> View attachment 289694


Ah, that makes more sense now. I can usually only carry about 5 oz of gel in my pockets without it flowing down into my bibs.

That flask would make it easier.


----------

